# wanted



## stiffla69 (Feb 23, 2011)

hi everbody

ive just got a gtr r35 and looking for a few parts to get me started....

1}) millek y pipe non-res

2) forge blow off dump valve

can anybody help with these or put me on the right track plz :thumbsup:


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

buy my piper y-pipe  sounds great

video clip in the thread http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/147278-r35-piper-y-pipe.html


----------



## stiffla69 (Feb 23, 2011)

how much???? 

i was wanting a milltek


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

there is a wanted section for this

need more posts as well


----------

